# Greek suffix "aris" in surname



## Axaris

Hi everyone
I'm new to this forum so please go easy on me.
I'm after some information on the suffix "aris" in greek surname.
Our surname is Axaris  (Αξαρης) in Greek.
It is rare and All I really know is we are all from Asia Minor.
Google is useless for finding origins of our name so the combined wisdm and intelligence in this forum may be of some use.
Thank you.
Nick.


----------



## Axaris

no one?????


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Hi, Axaris,
although I am Greek, and have various ideas about the origins of your last name, I must confess that I can't give you an exact answer.

"aris" is a common suffix for last names indicating qualities or professions, e.g. Eleotriviaris, "owner of an oil press".

However, "aksar"  in Turkish means "shorter", so it might as well have been a nickname. Lots of Greeks that came from former Greek cities in Minor Asia have Turkish last names, usually indicating a quality on them or a family characteristic or their profession etc.

If you want to do some searching regarding your roots, I'd suggest the Foundation of the Hellenic World (google this, however, because I can't post URLs until I have posted 30 messages )

Last time I checked, they can do a research on your behalf if you're originated from Minor Asia, and they may be able to track down your family roots.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Axaris

Wow what an awesome site that is.
Thank you thank you.
It's funny though all my cousins are over 6 foot tall so if the name means short it's be a complete irony.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Actually, it still is quite common to give sb a nickname that is the complete opposite of what they look like, e.g. you often hear people calling a short friend of theirs "the tall one". I don't know if this is true in your case, though.


----------



## Axaris

ateaofimdomar said:


> Actually, it still is quite common to give sb a nickname that is the complete opposite of what they look like, e.g. you often hear people calling a short friend of theirs "the tall one". I don't know if this is true in your case, though.


I think in our case it is true.
Most Axaris' are tall. My dad's brother being 6'4 and he's in his late 60's


----------



## Tetina

Let me help with link: http://www.fhw.gr/fhw/


----------



## Axaris

ΟΚ
Ι found a town in Turkey called Akhissar or AXARI as known by its greek name and still mentions as such by the locals.
In biblical times it was known as Thyatira and was one of the seven churches mentioned in the book of the apocalypse.
Considering our ancestors were from that region chances are we were originally from there and out name is originated from that town.


----------

